# Pygo Injury - Bitten Very Badly



## zbaidy (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys, My Caribe bit my red belly. I put him in a separate tank but now a fungus is growing on the wound. Is there anything I can do to treat him besides aquarium salt (which I've done already) ?

*Before Fungus...*




*1 Day Later....*


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would do good water changes, bump up the temp, quarantine and treat with something like maroxy. Be careful to follow the recommend dosage as excess of the dosage could be lethal. Pimafix may work, but thats a pretty bad fungus so you probably want something stronger. It should heal, but it will probably heal with an indent.


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

thats a bad injury hoep he makes a full recovery


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

wow it got chomped pretty bad, good luck


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you considered putting him down ? and he more than likely will get killed if you re introduce him into a shoal. Reds are pretty cheap and easy to come by anyways. Purpose served , No Cariba were Killed.


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ohhh Dear....I'm afraid that won't recover...Shame


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I would just put it down


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

That's very very deep, and an insane amount of fungus.

Is the tank in which you put him cycled?
I'd go stronger than salt on this one...
I'd get some fungicide from the lfs.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hate to say it but I think your fish is toast man. I've seen Reds recover from some bad wounds but that has to be the most badly injured fish I've ever seen that was still moving under it's own power.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The amount of fungus growth on that thing is staggering!


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

You should put him off mate, he wont recover, that wound looks like sh*t, have to agree with Piranha Dan.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Update?

If it is still alive-It can be recovered

You guys give up on a fish way to easy.......I have recovered worse off


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Update?
> 
> If it is still alive-It can be recovered
> 
> You guys give up on a fish way to easy.......I have recovered worse off


I agree as long as the fish is till swimming it can recover. IMO the fungus is more life threatening then this wound. This wound is just in flesh, not anything vital


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

The fungal infection makes things to get worse guys, If the P' were out of that problem maybe as AK says it can recover but that wound is really big and if you add the fungal infection, I don't see much possibility for him to pull out....


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Armand_caribe said:


> The fungal infection makes things to get worse guys, If the P' were out of that problem maybe as AK says it can recover but that wound is really big and if you add the fungal infection, I don't see much possibility for him to pull out....


Check some old topics...we have recovered worse here......But yes-first the infection needs adressed or no hope I'm afraid....

But if for some reason this guy is alive still-should be a breeze to pull him through-I'm just not sure if he got advice through Pm or something-I just hate no updates.....


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Updates?....


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnmmm that sh*t looks bad but u never know


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree that if he can still swim he can still recover but it's up to you now to decide on whether try to save him or put him down if you think that he's in too much pain. Good luck


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

ouchhhhhhh good luck mannn......


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Update?


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

HOLY HECKK!!! that thing is practically half eaten, good luck with that one bud.


----------



## Killabee (Feb 23, 2010)

i would try to keep the PH down to 6.8 / 6.5 Acidic Water helps heal (keep in mind you dont want to use PH down and do constant water changes if you have a naturally high PH level in your water... raising and lowering your PH will put your fish into shock and kill him.) ( A natural way to lower your PH would be to add drift wood and lots of plants) and treat with salt and some type of antibacterial fish remedy. I use "API Melafix" http://aquariumpharm.com/Products/Product.aspx?ProductID=56

but even with all the normal healing medicines and care you can give that fish .. he has a slim to none chance of survival.

Best of luck to you and your fish.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

That's pretty bad, Bit by your Caribe is an understatment. It took a huge chuck out of it, If your caribe did that to your red, I wouldn't keep it with it anymore if it makes a full recovery. Looks to me like you kept it with a big caribe.


----------

